# [SOLVED] Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

Hello I have 2 SATA dvd burners and I want to hook both of them up at the same time but when I hook them both up it only recognizes 1 of them can someone help?


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

Does the BIOS not show both of them?


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

I am not sure this is actually on my brother in law's computer and I am going there on my lunch break to have a look at it. I just wanted to know if there is anything that had to be done to get the computer to recognize 2 different sata drive (Jumper pins ext.) The way I though it worked is that you just plug them in and it automaticly detected both drives and installed them. If he hooks either one up by it's self then they will both work but when he hooks both up at the same time then it only recognizes 1 of them


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

By the way this is a brand new Acer I am not sure when it comes to the startup screen which is a picture that says acer how to get to where I can see it detecting drives (I think you just hit escape or something Not used to using a pre-built computer I have always built my own with no startup screen)


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

I have never used to SATA cd-roms but at the moment i has 4 SATA HDs and one SATA DVD-Burner. That is strange for them not work together. I would try plugin them into different ports see if that helps. 

As for the Acer Splash screen, in the bios there is a setting to change that. Not sure where but like you, i always build my own machines and don't have much experience with Acer MOBOs.

Also once your in the BIOS it should show each drive in there.


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

Alright man thanks for all your help I will try some different things. Also my brother in law is pretty much an idiot when it comes to computers so he may be doing something wrong it will be better when I am there looking at it myself


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

Yeah i work in the IT field so i know how it is dealing with ID 10T User Errors!

But i don't think SATA has jumper for drive settings. I think the pins on them are to set them to different speeds. I think...im not to sure. Haven't had to do much more then just plug in SATA hardware and run with it.


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

Well for the most part the problems I deal with are loose nuts in front of the Keyboard


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

HAHA i have never heard that one...Always just said the problem is connected to the keyboard. thats a good one, ill have to use it.


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

I actualy had some one call me from their cellphone and said their computer wasn't turning on and to make a long story short they were having a power outage at the time and they thought that since they had a surge strip that their computer would still turn on even if the power was out. Ok since you are an IT guy I have another question for you. My boss from my old job contacted me the other day and she is looking for a wireless setup where she can connect her dad's computer which is 1000 feet away from her house with some tree's and stuff in the way to her network and I am getting conflicting information from the places I have called. Maybe you might know what would work


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

Problem solved I went in the bios and there are 2 controllers and only 1 of them were enabled. I enabled the other one and it worked fine


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*



Karaokegod2000 said:


> My boss from my old job contacted me the other day and she is looking for a wireless setup where she can connect her dad's computer which is 1000 feet away from her house with some tree's and stuff in the way to her network and I am getting conflicting information from the places I have called. Maybe you might know what would work


These little gems seem to work well over distances:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164027


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

That is for a Mac and I need it for a PC plus I do not think that will work due to trees and stuff in the way


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

I had a feeling that would be the issue.

As for the 1000 feet wireless setup, your talking some expensive equipment. at least $250 for the access point and another $150 for long range directional antennas. But with the trees and whatnot it could make this a lot more expensive. It might be cheaper to just pay for internet at both locations and use a VPN to connect both sites. depending on how much they are willing to spend and what is between their houses, they could run Fiber cabling. 

I haven't had a chance to play around with it but i heard that there is a 3rd party firmware for Linksys routers that can extend the wireless coverage, its called dd-wrt. also a company called hfield released a wireless device that claims to pick up wireless signals up to 1000 feet. But once again those trees are going to dwarf the signal. I would say give it another year or 2 and the technology should allow for that type of range. but right now it will take some very expensive equipment.


----------



## Karaokegod2000 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*



bobbydiaz said:


> I had a feeling that would be the issue.
> 
> As for the 1000 feet wireless setup, your talking some expensive equipment. at least $250 for the access point and another $150 for long range directional antennas. But with the trees and whatnot it could make this a lot more expensive. It might be cheaper to just pay for internet at both locations and use a VPN to connect both sites. depending on how much they are willing to spend and what is between their houses, they could run Fiber cabling.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play around with it but i heard that there is a 3rd party firmware for Linksys routers that can extend the wireless coverage, its called dd-wrt. also a company called hfield released a wireless device that claims to pick up wireless signals up to 1000 feet. But once again those trees are going to dwarf the signal. I would say give it another year or 2 and the technology should allow for that type of range. but right now it will take some very expensive equipment.


Problem is that they do not offer high speed internet at her dad's house whichis weir because it is only 1000 feet away I was thinking if I got the access points then hung some Directional Antenna's and hung them from the top of the house it would maybe work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

This one is for PC, but the trees will be a problem:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164012


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Installing 2 SATA DVD Burners*

If you could get an antenna above the tree line and a receiver on the other side above the tree line...it could work. Just need to make sure you buy equipment that can withstand the outdoors. as long as you get a higher signal strength then 20% it should run faster then dsl.


----------



## seguingato (Oct 21, 2010)

*How to Install 2nd DVD burner*

We have an HP, bought MSI DVD+R 22X, DVD-R 22X for our second bay. Do we have to purchase another audio hook up, husband thinks there is one laying inside.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Only way to tell is to open it up and look


----------

